# Uccapilog - ????



## Cms040889 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi,

I have recently started using windows live messanger on my computer and have found the above file.

Does anyone know what it is and if it can be opened and what it contains?

Many Thanks

Chris


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome 

UCCAPILOG file suffix is associated with Windows Live Messenger IM client developed by Microsoft. File contains UCC (Unified Communications Client) API log.

With the Unified Communications application the user can: 

Make audio and video calls, including computer-to-computer, computer-to-phone, and phone-to-phone calls.

Organize or join a meeting with a group of users.

Collaborate with each other through instant messaging (IM). 

Unified Communications Client API provides a flexible publication and subscription framework for distributing and accessing presence and other user information. The presence information provides a user with knowledge of the availability and capability of the user's contacts in real time, which helps the user make an informed decision as to if, when, and how to communicate with a contact. For example, a user can choose to send an e-mail message, instead of placing a voice call, to a contact that is shown to be in a meeting. Similarly, a user can have incoming calls routed to a home number or to voice mail. A user can also maintain privacy by blocking callers from accessing presence information.

In a nutshell, it's a common and harmless file.


----------



## Cms040889 (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay so anyway I can open it or not?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You could, but I believe it will only open in Microsoft Windows Live Messenger.


----------



## Cms040889 (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay thanks cheeseball, but how do I open it, does anyone know?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

It can be opened in Notepad or snooper.exe (OCS Resource Kit). Snooper will enhance readability of the file by highlighting individual sip conversations, but there may be additional information outside of SIP that may be of interest that requires a text editor.


----------

